# shrimp : white band shrimp (Neocaridina sp.)



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

shrimp : white band shrimp (Neocaridina sp.)


----------



## timbo83 (Apr 6, 2009)

very nice. do you have any for sale?


----------



## Ulli Bauer (Nov 10, 2008)

You sure this is a Neocaridina? I have these, too, and they were identified as Caridina babaulti malaya by Chris Lukhaup.

Cheers
Ulli


----------

